# MTB-Tour über den Frankenwanderweg, "vom Rennsteig zur Schwäbischen Alb"



## FrankenbikerKC (16. Dezember 2011)

Servus Leute,

ich habe vor, 2012 ein Tour über der Frankenwanderweg zu machen.
Hat dies jemand vielleicht schon gemacht bzw. ein bisschen Info für mich?


----------



## Yankee Doodle (16. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt ein Buch über diese Tour
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/MTB-Frankencross-Mountainbike-Frankenweg-unterwegs/dp/3842381077"]MTB Frankencross: Mit dem Mountainbike auf dem Frankenweg unterwegs: Amazon.de: Andreas Waldera: Bücher[/ame]
Allerdings findest du darin keine richtigen Tourenbeschreibungen, eher Stimmungsfang und knappe Hinweise zu Entfernung und Schwierigkeit.

Es kommt ganz darauf an welche Abschnitte du fahren möchtest. Es gibt, vor allem im Bereich der Fränkischen Schweiz Abschnitte auf denen du bergauf schieben musst und bergab nur mit sehr sicherer Fahrtechnik kommst.

Weißt du denn schon wie lange du unterwegs sein möchtest und welche Abschnitte du grob fahren möchtest? Karten, Roadbooks, usw. findest du auf der offiziellen Seite des Frankenwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankenbikerKC (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab mit schon gedacht, dass ich ab und zu mal das Bike schieben bzw. tragen muss.

Die Abschnitte hätte ich mal so gewählt wie sie im Netz auf der Seite angegeben sind. Vielleich die Stationen ein bisschen verschoben oder so.

Die Dauer hängt von den Etappen ab. Im Netzt stehen 8 Etappen, 
aber wie gesagt, die kann man ja evtl. so schieben. So kann man eine 
Etappe einsparen.


----------



## Yankee Doodle (16. Dezember 2011)

ich würde an deiner Stelle mal schauen ob du das Buch irgendwo herbekommst, Etappe 4 solltest du dir möglichst nicht aufs Wochenende legen; da ist die Strecke im Wiesenttal sehr stark begangen; 
laut Buch sind es vom Fahren her sehr unterschiedliche Etappen; 4 wie schon gesagt viel Schieben und Tragen, bergab dann recht knackig; wobei die Etappe 4 in die andere Richtung mehr Spaß macht; die anderen Etappen bin ich selber noch nicht gefahren


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ich kenne den Weg etwas. Bin in Nürnberg los, bei Schnaittach eingestiegen und bis auf den Staffelberg gefahren. Dieses Stück würde ich in 3 Etappen fahren.
Müssten so ca. 220km sein. btw: 60 - 120 - 40 ist nicht zu empfehlen 
Lieder ist die Beschilderung nicht immer perfekt. Einige Male stand eine große Tafel vor dem Pfosten mit den kleinen Wanderschildern. Das hab ich erst gesehen als ich wieder umgedreht bin......
Wie bereits erwähnt, an Wocheneden nicht gerade die Abschnitte bei Pottenstein wählen. Da ist die Hölle los bei gutem Wetter. (war bei mir so)
Absteigen musste ich nur einmal berg auf. Sandiger Boden und ein Seil um sich festzuhalten. 
Alles in Allem aber ganz schöne Abschnitte dabei, auch wenn natürlich nicht nur Singletrails.


----------



## FrankenbikerKC (19. Dezember 2011)

Das Buch hab ich mir bestellt und müsste heute ankommen. Ich werde m ich mal reinlesen.
Da ich ja vom Frankenwald bin, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt den Weg von unten nach oben zu fahren. 
Meine eigenen Tourn laufen ja auch ab und zu über den Frankenweg. Da habe ich festgestellt das "naufwärts" schöner zufahren ist. War zumindest bis Zeyern so.

Wie sieht es mit Übernachtung aus, MTBermLuS. Hast du dir bei den Touren dort dir auch eine Bleibe gesucht?


----------



## FrankenbikerKC (7. Januar 2012)

Servus, 

gesundes neues Jahr noch.
Also, hab mal in das Buch rein gelesen, passt schon. 
Hab aber noch ein anderes Problem. Die Wegbeschreibeung soll ja so einiger Maßen vorhanden sein, aber ich denke eine GPS-Gerät, auch für die Zukunft wäre da nicht verkehrt, hab noch keins.

Hab mich im Vorfeld schon mal ein bißchen schlau gemacht,
interessant wäre für mich das Garmin Edge 800 oder das Falk Ibex 30.
Kann mir da einer eins empfehlen?


----------



## chris84 (7. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Garmin machst du sicher nichts verkehrt... Das Falk kenne ich leider nicht. Nutze selbst seit ~3 Jahren ein 705er Edge von Garmin und würd das ding nicht mehr hergeben wollen...
Mit dem Garmin kann man recht problemlos die kostenlose OpenStreetMap nutzen, ob das mit dem Falk auch geht musst du mal recherchieren... Wäre zumindest für mich ein absolut entscheidendes Kriterium...


----------



## Eschenbiker (8. Januar 2012)

Ich bin letzten Sommer zufällig im Trubachtal in der Fränkischen Schweiz auf den Frankenweg gestoßen und diesen auch etwas entlang gefahren. Hat sehr spass gemacht! Ich werd mir den Weg nächsten Frühling/Sommer abschnittsweise vornehmen.


----------



## CC. (18. April 2012)

FrankenbikerKC schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich habe vor, 2012 ein Tour über der Frankenwanderweg zu machen.
> Hat dies jemand vielleicht schon gemacht bzw. ein bisschen Info für mich?



Servus,
wann möchtest Du fahren?

Grüße,
CC.


----------



## FrankenbikerKC (20. April 2012)

Servus CC, 

ich hätte gedacht am Vatertag fahre ich los.
Also vom 17.05.-24.05.12. evtl einen Tag länger eingeplant.
Hast du lust mitzufahren?

Gruß FrankenbikerKC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (22. April 2012)

Also wir wohnen auch direkt am Frankenweg (Anfang Etappe 6). 
Sind diesen aber bisher nur von Altdorf - Winnberg (Sengenthal) gefahren, da wir noch nicht so fit sind. 
Aber wir nutzen den Frankenweg sehr häufig für unsere Touren, da er meines Erachtens sehr viel bietet. Immer wieder kann man seine Technik trainieren (egal ob Bergauf oder abwärts), verläuft häufig im Wald und in unserer Gegend haben wir so gut wie noch nie jemanden getroffen. Also alles andere als stark genutzt. Und zwischendurch gibt uns der Weg auch die Möglichkeit, sich etwas zu erholen, wenn er dann auf einem Plateau durch die Felder und Wiesen so dahingeht.


----------



## CC. (22. April 2012)

FrankenbikerKC schrieb:


> Servus CC,
> 
> ich hätte gedacht am Vatertag fahre ich los.
> Also vom 17.05.-24.05.12. evtl einen Tag länger eingeplant.
> ...



Servus,
ich sag mal ja 
Mehr per PM.

Viele Grüße,
CC.


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Juni 2012)

Überlege auch den Frankenweg zu fahren.
Von Süd nach Nord wäre für mich logistisch einfacher.
Hat jemand nen Tip zur Fahrtrichtung, was ist schöner.
Natürlich fahre ich trails lieber bergab als bergauf


----------



## FrankenbikerKC (2. Juli 2012)

Es ist egal in welcher Richtung du fährst, es kommen immer Situationen wo man sich denkt, des wäre andersrum doch besser.
Ganz bin ich ihn aber nicht gefahren, mein Bike hatte Rahmenbruch, und das kurz vor der Tour. Aber die ich bin Teilstücke von den ersten drei Etappen gefahren und ich denke das von Nord nach Süd vielleicht schöner ist.


----------

